# league of legends furry ranked team



## VesperDragon (Jan 21, 2012)

hey, im looking for a group of people who want to start a raked team, just for s&g's. i really want to get into the ranked play more often and if we get a group togethor we can practice a bit then start playing ranked.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 21, 2012)

To be fair, you could have just posted this in the LoL thread.. 

On topic, I was leader of a LoL team not even a week ago for a long period of time. Can't do it due to time constraints/work/girlfriend aggro (the only video game she hates), so as much as I would like to still pursue this, I highly doubt this can be a reality for me.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jan 21, 2012)

I would, but I'm already a part of 2 other ranked teams, and even those never play games. >_> That and I'm busy enough as it is, I'd rather just play LoL for recreation.


----------



## VesperDragon (Jan 22, 2012)

did post on the LoL thread, i was making a separate thread so i can keep better track of it.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jan 24, 2012)

I might be interested in this.

Summoner Name: FuzzyWuzzy Brown

Friend me if you want me.


----------



## SnowyD (Jan 24, 2012)

I'd be down if we are actually serious about getting 1800+

Summoner Name: MNDiesel

I play Udyr, Kogmaw, Malzahar, Xerath, Wukong, Talon, Heimerdinger, Pseudo-Support Teemo, GP, Lee Sin.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 24, 2012)

If you guys need any help with practices and the like, I can assist you, but I cannot do scrims or anything due to me being unbelievably busy.


----------



## VesperDragon (Jan 29, 2012)

cool cool thats three down so far (including myself) ill send out friend requests right now


----------



## GetgoingXP (Nov 13, 2013)

VesperDragon said:


> hey, im looking for a group of people who want to start a raked team, just for s&g's. i really want to get into the ranked play more often and if we get a group togethor we can practice a bit then start playing ranked.






harhar.... Looove League )


----------

